# Yardsport 700 utv reviews



## unregistered296863 (Apr 13, 2012)

We have looked at the Yardsport 700 utv at our local Menards store. Have been unable to find any reviews on this item. Was hoping maybe someone in this forum may have some input. Thanks!


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Chinese built, only good if you love electrical problems and hard to get parts.

I have been a member of this site for years buggynews.com as I have a Chinese built off road buggy.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

There overpriced Scrap metal.. stay away get a Yamaha gas golf cart


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Why not get a cheap CJ-5 instead? Parts are a lot cheaper too and plus you can run it into town if you have to.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> Why not get a cheap CJ-5 instead? Parts are a lot cheaper too and plus you can run it into town if you have to.


a old ford ranger is what alot of people buy around here


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Mari in IN. said:


> We have looked at the Yardsport 700 utv at our local Menards store. Have been unable to find any reviews on this item. Was hoping maybe someone in this forum may have some input. Thanks!


These are made for Menards, and I'm pretty sure Home Depot, by American Sportworks. More information from them: American SportWorks formerly Brister's and Manco ATVs, Scooters, Go Karts & UTVs | amsportworks.com

I've been eyeing the 200 model at Menards ($3000) for some time, but haven't jumped. It looks attractive, since Husquvarna, and many of the others are in the $5000 range. You do have to do waranty work and order parts from a dealer near you--which would require a trailer..........
Still, I hesitate....

geo


----------



## unregistered296863 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks to your replies-I did some more serious digging and Wow! You talk about negative reviews! For example: YARDSPORT - Reviews & Brand Information - Menard, Inc. Eau Claire, WI - Serial Number: 77935855
Yeah-maybe the way to go would be an old Jeep Wrangler if we could find one...We want something to tool around in the woods, fields, etc. More specifically to haul wood out of the woods for the woodstove and to perhaps help me with my chicken chores if we have a colder winter this year (hauling water and feed out to the coops). It is unbelievable how expensive these ATV's and UTV's are!! You can buy an extremely nice used vehicle for less--we've done it twice now in the last few years for own personal use. Maybe it is time to find another one to take the place of an overpriced ATV/UTV.
Thanks Again!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

look at the kubota's. they have interest free financing and try to find a "last years" model that they want to deal on.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a Polaris Ranger 800 with real tree and I love it. It goes anywhere and sips gas (cheaper to run than my truck). It will run 60 MPH.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Another thing to think about is when gas gets to 6 or 7 dollars a gallon everyone will be using there ATV&#8217;s instead of the car or truck. Here in WV everyone runs on the roads with there ATV&#8217;s. Service is important too, I suggest you get one that has a dealer locally.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

davel745 said:


> Another thing to think about is when gas gets to 6 or 7 dollars a gallon everyone will be using there ATVâs instead of the car or truck. Here in WV everyone runs on the roads with there ATVâs. Service is important too, I suggest you get one that has a dealer locally.


It would take a long time before one would start actually saving money on fuel with a 7000 dollar UTV versus a $500 small truck that could do the same thing.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Mari
If you like a golf cart watch irsauctions.com they get them on auction.
From their home page pick search auctions then select misc.
jim


----------

